# New Apprentice - Looking for good boots



## nickelec (Sep 29, 2015)

Redwing Irish setter there really boots for iron workers but I turned on my whole company to these boots the most comfortable boot I ever wore. There about 225 but u can replace the sole as needed so they should last a long time if cared for

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nickelec (Sep 29, 2015)

http://www.irishsetterboots.com/USD..._cRt3kEnTINv-ZwxdJ7HIFkgaAq5k8P8HAQ#tabGroup2

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

nickelec said:


> Redwing Irish setter there really boots for iron workers but I turned on my whole company to these boots the most comfortable boot I ever wore. There about 225 but u can replace the sole as needed so they should last a long time if cared for
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Are they made in USA ? Webpage doesn't say.


----------



## nickelec (Sep 29, 2015)

Not sure I'll look Tomorrow

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Redwings are great as are Danner's in leather boots. If you like lighter hiker type boots I like Timberland Pro steel toed work boots.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

You will quickly find that YOU will be the one that decides you always want a steel toe. With the people I have to work with, even if the site requires it or not, I always have them. Ouch!

I tried Redwings, they had this leather strap thing inside on the heel that drove me crazy, didn't want to try any of the other stuff they had after the 30 day comfort guarantee, turned me off to them.

I usually get Wolverines from Academy, they fit my big clown feet well, but they wear out too quick.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

matt1124 said:


> You will quickly find that YOU will be the one that decides you always want a steel toe. With the people I have to work with, even if the site requires it or not, I always have them. Ouch!
> 
> I tried Redwings, they had this leather strap thing inside on the heel that drove me crazy, didn't want to try any of the other stuff they had after the 30 day comfort guarantee, turned me off to them.
> 
> I usually get Wolverines from Academy, they fit my big clown feet well, but they wear out too quick.


Consider Dayton -- in British Columbia.

They do a land office business with Californians - and other Americans.

They are the Rolls Royce of boots.

They will also resole their stuff... over and over and over.

Hence, many owners have Datons that are twenty-five years old.

Such boots are adored like house pets, BTW.

https://www.youtube.com/user/bootsbydayton


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I have been wearing different models of Wolverine for 50 years. The steel toed ones that I wear these days, cost about $150 and last about a year. They are comfortable, but not super heavy. Even the best boots will take a beating in the work environment.

If you are not accustomed to being on your feet all day, no boots are going to be 100% comfortable. The correct socks can make a huge difference in comfort, but it takes some "trial and error" to determine the sock/boot combination that works best for each person.


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

Red wings 914. Just got em a few weeks ago. Love them 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

Bhopal said:


> New apprentice looking to purchase new boots.
> 
> looking for a comfortable yet practical boot, price isnt an option, since I wont skimp on footwear.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you won't skimp on footwear. You really do get what you pay for with work boots. I have picked up $30 Wallyworld specials that lasted a painful month and $200 boots that lasted years. 

I think I'm wearing Arriat right now.


----------



## Patriot1776 (May 20, 2016)

When it comes to boots, or any workwear for that matter, you have to find what works best for you. I've been on a search for the most comfortable work boots for years, I have found that the boots made here in America (or Canada) are the best made work boots out there. I've had several pairs of Danner, Keen, and Redwing boots over the years and they all seem to last about the same amount of time. The Keene are definitely a wider toe box boot and depending on the style of Danner or Redwing the only boots that cannot be rebuilt.

This is how I look at boots though. Ask yourself this; How much am I willing to pay each and every day for dry comfortable feet? Is a dollar a day too much? Two? Five? Then work out how much you will spend over the course of a year and divide by two, this is how much you can spend on a pair of boots. Buy two pairs, and a boot dryer, and insoles if needed. Keep rotating the boots every day, this makes sure they completely dry out between wearing and they will last twice as long. Be sure to grease / oil them up regularly too, this will help keep the leather supple and clean, both of which make the boots last longer. 

The cheap cotton socks from Walmart will ruin your feet in those spendy boots though, so make sure to pick up several pairs of top quality wool or wool blend socks to match the weather. They will help keep your feet dry and comfortable and are worth their weight in gold in my opinion anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKK (Dec 5, 2013)

The search for boots that work well for you will be an ongoing journey. I started with wolverines and stuck with them for about five years. Then I switched to Georgia boot for another six years. Required to wear steel toe and they seemed the most comfortable. Steel are not required anymore so now I have found Thorogood and they are very comfortable and can be resoled. The Thorogoods that I found do run a size and a half large though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Danner. I have composite toe low tops and steel toe high tops. Works great, they fit consistently between styles, and they last longer than red wings, timberlands, wolverines, merrells, amd keens in my experience.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Red Wing 2244

Good socks.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

The folks saying that you in the end will decide are absolutely right. But it's wise to get input. 

I did the cheap wal mart thing for a couple years but they're not comfortable and barely last a year each. 

I wore Carolina loggers and still would if I could. They're so comfortable and they last two years easy. Real nice boots. They fit my great great - I have long slender feet. I only bought a new pair because the company gave me money to annually, not because they wore out. 

I have so much arthritis in my feet that now I need something with a bigger toe box, and my first pair of timberland pro is still holding up at one year. 

It will all depend on what you do. Tons of site work will wear them out faster. Make you want aggressive tread and definitely waterproof. Residential you can get away with those hiking shoe or sneaker style boots like Keene etc. i won't buy them - not at all rugged. I do mostly industrial, which is harder on the shell so I buy loggers, and it's way harder on the sole than residential and most commercial. 

So that will affect your decision. 

Another thing is the insole. When people brag about the cushion or insole in one brand or another just ignore them, because you're going to buy new insoles/inserts for your boots every two to four months anyway. Maybe somewhat longer if you're not on ladders and concrete every single days. But cushion issues you can always address at your leisure with new insoles. And I do recommend frequent insole replacement. 

Who cares what they look like. 

Another thought is the toe. I'd recommend steel by default. Don't worry about the cold; if it's cold, put on another set of socks. Or if you can spare the cash, buy a second pair of insulated and waterproof boots at half a size bigger than normal for winter work. Also consider if you're ever going to be working in any kind of secure facility. I just started a job at a nuclear plant, so I'll be leaving the steel toe boots at home and wearing a composite toe for this job. I'm not going to hold up two hundred other people to take my boots off when I go through the bomb/metal detectors every day!

So, yeah, really too much to consider to be able to name The Best Boot Ever!!! Find a brand that has a reputation that lasts a couple years, take everyone's above advice into consideration, and then TRY THEM ON. I would never recommend buying a boot online unless you've already owned a pair and know the exact model to repurchase. Even the companies that ship them with a return postage included, it's just better to try them on when you purchase the first pair. 

Sorry for the long response. 

Meow.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

telsa said:


> Consider Dayton -- in British Columbia.
> 
> They do a land office business with Californians - and other Americans.
> 
> ...


I can't get past how ugly they are.  Some of the men's boots look like Women's. If I showed up with tassels I'd get laughed off the job site. :jester:


----------



## Tortuga (Sep 22, 2014)

I wear the Redwing 2239 model. They're light with a wide composite safety toe, not too hot, and have a very grippy sole that lasts a long time. 

I've tried a lot of other boots and like these the best.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

matt1124 said:


> I can't get past how ugly they are.  Some of the men's boots look like Women's. If I showed up with tassels I'd get laughed off the job site. :jester:


Tassels ? Those _are_ women's boots.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> Tassels ? Those _are_ women's boots.


Maybe he means the little leather mustaches below the laces, if so I agree. Those things look gay!


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ive been wearing Carolinas for almost 20 years. Tried redwing and thorogoods but they didnt have the same feel to me.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Doc Marten. I got a pair last year. love them. besides that I like Timberland and wolverine brands


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

heavysparky said:


> Doc Marten. I got a pair last year. love them. besides that I like Timberland and wolverine brands


I never tried Doc Marten's but I've worn Wolverines and they have been hit or miss, some wear well others not so much.


----------

